# New Years Card Outtake!



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

We are doing a New Years card this year instead of a more Christmas-ey holiday card. I am still editing the main photos but I thought this picture I snapped of Kerri was too cute not to share!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

That is a ridiculously good picture! I love the colours and how they play off of Kerri's coat.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Great photo, love the purple  Kerri's colours are so pretty.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww that's a very cute picture.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

very nice picture and will make an AWESOME card!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Kerri is beautiful!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

This is a beautiful photo! It could win contests, for sure!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Kerri is so photogenic, I just love when she cooperates with photos she always looks so elegant!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Great pic !!! I love the purple beads Kerri is wearing and I love the big purple bow on the Champagne bottle and love the silver stuff ( forgot what you call that ) around Kerri. She is super cute


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

elaina said:


> Great pic !!! I love the purple beads Kerri is wearing and I love the big purple bow on the Champagne bottle and love the silver stuff ( forgot what you call that ) around Kerri. She is super cute


Thanks! We were just talking about what to call that silver stuff today- I have called it garland forever but my husband insists there is some other name for it. I never know if I am actually wrong or it is just a British thing. He has lived in this country for a long time, but some stuff that he only ever did with his family (like holidays) we end up having totally different terms for!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Adorable! Love it


----------

